# Transmission sealing ring sizer



## Philco (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a tool to resize the 2 solid Teflon sealing rings on a 4r70 ford Transmission forward drum. You have to expand the rings to install them onto the shaft. After you expand them you have to resize them to the correct size. I took a cheap set of pliers & welded them to two halves & bored the hole to pre size the sealing rings, the other tool with the knurled top is the final sizer. You can buy these sizers off of the tool trucks but they want big bucks for them & besides they are made of plastic. It's more fun making them!
Phil.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 27, 2012)

I have always really disliked those Teflon seals, GM and Ford. I made some tools similar to yours, because I wasn't about to pay SnapOn prices for something I could make. Yours look nice.


----------

